# LE Gobbler Opener



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, today is the first day of the LE Turkey season. 


If your one of the few that have the tag, bring on the photos. I don't care if its a kill pic. or a pic of the setup, or just a great view shot. Been stuck in the house for some reason.


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

Well I don't have a tag but here's a pic of a Jake i had run across the road in front of me Friday.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I heard a gobbler at Henefer WMA today while shed hunting. Does that count?


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

I try to avoid going to this place on the weekend let alone Easter, but hey it's a pandemic. Didn't look like it stopped to many from heading out anyways.









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

weaversamuel76 said:


> I try to avoid going to this place on the weekend let alone Easter, but hey it's a pandemic. Didn't look like it stopped to many from heading out anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got new breed of Gobbler. I think that's the COVID Tom.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

No luck for me so far. I did see a couple big pretty boys taunting me from some private land. There were an unfreakinbelievable amount of people out for Easter weekend. I didn't anticipate seeing so many people out and about. I did get some good exercise in today at least.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

I went check couple of spots out today and took these pictures of theses guy hopefully they will be there in May


----------



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

richard rouleau said:


> I went check couple of spots out today and took these pictures of theses guy hopefully they will be there in May


Amazing photos!


----------

